# Tracking Method NOT Listed on Speeding Ticket



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

On a speeding ticket I recently got I saw that the method of tracking (Lidar, Radar, Clocked, or Estimated) was not checked off. In formulating my defense this is very important information. How do I go about contacting the trooper to obtain this vital information? I need to come to court prepared with my appropriate research.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You got your answer in your first post, PAY THE TICKET.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I suggest you follow this link and read the message: http://www.masscops.com/f50/ask-cop-disclaimer-7941/

In part it states:



> *If you received a citation (Massachusetts Uniform Citation) aka a ticket for a moving violation, do not expect advice on how to beat the cite, like the nice officer advised you at the time of your stop you have 20 days to pay or appeal.*


That should be enough information for you from this site. I think the members here have been gracious to you so far, but now you're stepping over the line in asking specific questions regarding your citation.

Thank you and good luck in med school.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Did the Trooper check the "Was Wearing Uniform Hat During Stop" box?

If he didn't, its an automatic dismissal dude!


----------



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> You got your answer in your first post, PAY THE TICKET.


I am sorry but I believe I have a right to cross examine the evidence against me and bring my case in front of a magistrate and if needed, a judge. Not only do my tax dollars pay for the court system but I have a constitutional right to be heard in court.

When I read some of the stories in the paper about people getting off for extremely heinous crimes such as cocaine trafficking due to minor formalities, I feel like I have the right to exercise my rights.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MedChemist said:


> I am sorry but I believe I have a right to cross examine the evidence against me and bring my case in front of a magistrate and if needed, a judge. Not only do my tax dollars pay for the court system but I have a constitutional right to be heard in court.
> 
> When I read some of the stories in the paper about people getting off for extremely heinous crimes such as cocaine trafficking due to minor formalities, I feel like I have the right to exercise my rights.


Go cry on the www.igotaticket.com or www.canibeatthis.com sites you got all of the information you are going to get here.


----------



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

I am very sorry if I have come across the wrong way, as trying to "beat the system" but I can assure you that I have utmost respect Massachusetts police officers. Our governor took away the Quinn bill and road detail from you guys, which comes to show that very little (if any) of the revenue from speeding tickets will land in your hands. This is all about my disgust with this state that taxes and fees us to death, yet cuts police funding, while subsidizing the scum of society - such as the thugs I see in the ER requesting "brand-only" morphine and Oxycontin, paid for of course by Medicaid. That's our tax dollars and speeding ticket revenue hard at work folks.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You are absolutely right, you do deserve your day in court. Now, I'm not a police officer so I will give you advice that these guys won't. First thing you have to do is appeal it to the magistrate. You probably won't get anywhere, so make sure you are prepared to take it to a judge. Do your research & find out if the trooper was wearing his hat & if his gig line was straight. You also need to know if his field scarf retaining clip had a fingerprint on it, if he had any irish penants of if you noticed a wax build up on his boots. Those boots are fine leather, that wax build up should be stripped off there and the boots should be creamed & buffed with a fine shammy. If you go to court & you see a wax build up tell him to do the above now, chop chop.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You're right LM, this guy has got all the answers he'll ever get here.


----------

